# Xeccon 6600 hard case battery review....and what I've learned about cheap lights



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Leonard at Xeccon sent me one of his 6600 hard case batteries to review.
He also sent one to ironbrewer....who took some photos here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/battery-thread-2013-a-834295-4.html#post10203292

I gave it a charge ...which took about 7 hours...and hooked it up to my clone tri XML lamp. I put it outside in high 20F temps with a big fan blowing on the light and battery.
First run was 3 hours a 15 minutes on high.....
I did it 2 more times and got the same run time.

As far as the hard shell....I've got mixed feelings. One says that it will be a tough, water proof cover. The other side says a padded case would be better. I think I can live with either.

This is the battery I am looking for. The stock battery only ran about an hour. I bought a Kaidomain battery that was claimed to be a 12000...it only got about 2 hours.

If you have a multi LED light...and you want long run times...this is THE battery. If you use it on a single led system....who knows how long it will run for ( and because of that, you'll probably forget to charge it)

I am going to try and borrow a few different light systems and see what I get for run times....
I will also report back as I get more use out of the battery and any changes to performance.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

*And now...what I've learned.*

I jumped into the cheap light market this winter after my NiteRider Cannibal HID started going funky.

I bought one of the Magicshines from Geoman a few years ago....and at $100..it was a disposable light. It worked for about a year...and then when all the buzz about battery problems happened....it died. And it disappeared during the summer...so...it really disposed of itself???:eekster:

So after seeing a few posts here....I ended up buying a HiMax U2 single LED....which is a very good light. Good head unit and the battery last over 7 hours.
And I bought a 3x XML from securityingstore on Ebay which is very good...but I don't care for the way you have to cycle through the modes...and the stock battery only lasts about 1 hour on high.

As far as warranty or customer service on these lights....who knows.
But I don't have a lot of hope if either of these die in 6 months that I'll get any help.

I wanted more run time on the 3x....so I bought a 12000 battery from Kaidomain. It ran 2 hours....not enough for me.
When I emailed them...there was a serious language barrier and I got " we want help you friend, please send video of problem" whatever I sent. I gave up...it's a $25 experiment that didn't work out so well.

So...I spent about $50 each for the lights. 
And another $25 for the battery.
So I'm in $125 for 2 lights and 3 batteries.
What I really should have bought is the Xeccon battery with is $49 ( I don't know if they charge shipping??? Maybe Leonard will chime in?)
So I would have been at $150 to $175 for what I have.

And I don't know how long these lights or batteries will last. Especially when I put them away for the summer....will they work in the fall? And considering the unknown customer service...I may be buying more lights in the fall???

On the other hand....there are the known manufacturers and distributors. Leonard at Xeccon answered a butt load of questions and I've never bought anything from him. He has a lot of input on this site....and kudos here for his customer service. He has light combo packs that don't cost much more than my " experiment"...and they come with a warranty and customer service.
Action LED also has a lot of input on this forum. He has answered a butt load of my questions. And has some known products.

So...after all that: the moral of the story is: you do get what you pay for.
I got 2 good lights and some so-so batteries ( and 1 very good Xeecon battery)
For a few bucks more...I could have got 2 good lights and 2 good batteries...plus a warranty and support.

If you are looking at all the cheap lights out there...ask yourself if you can deal with no support and questionable life of product. If you are fretting on spending $30-50 on a light that may or may not work....you are NOT a candidate for a cheap light.
I thought I was...and I took the chance. And I learned a LOT.

And if I was going to do it all again....I'd go with either Xeccon or Action ( or one of several other known names).


----------



## DRILLINDK (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the headsup and the reviews. I think I've pretty much narrowed my light search down to Xeccon. What combination of lights would you recommend from there?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Either of the 2 combos look good.
It really depends on your type of riding.
I don't have either....but I have similar clones.
If I were going to buy again...I'd get the $225 package.
If you use the chat on their site....or pm Xeccon here....I bet he will be very helpful in your decision.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

I have to agree with the mayor on this one. I have not actually seen the light heads, but the $225 package here looks very good.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

the mayor said:


> What I really should have bought is the Xeccon battery with is $49 ( I don't know if they charge shipping???


Thanks for the kind notes, mayor. Prices listed in the mtbRevolution MTB Mountain Bike Lights | Road Riding LED Lights | Xeccon Lights website includes shipping. If it's a mtbr special, it's probably for US and AU only because we ship locally to reduce shipping cost. Sorry for being biased with these specials. The express shipping cost of a battery from China cost more than the battery itself.

Send us a PM, or e-mail if you want to know the cost of the 6600mAh battery shipped to your home country. Having said that, there are tighter restrictions on sending Li-ion batteries. The problems with the Boeing 787 Dreamliner highlights risk with Li-ion batteries when not operated properly



the mayor said:


> If you use the chat on their site....or pm Xeccon here....I bet he will be very helpful in your decision.


We've been offline with the Live Help for the past 2 days. We are upgrading to a newer version. However, the newer version is not compatible with their Android app. It will be sorted out soon. The enduring lesson is, if it ain't broken, don't fix it! So please e-mail or PM if you wish to ask questions.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Folks,
Read the post above from Leonard aka Xeccon.
This is the kind of response you get from a good distributor. And one of several who chime in here.

And I will tell you...and I'm sure he knows it...that he took a risk sending me his battery for review. If you look at my posts about the cheap lights and batteries I have bought...I don't candy coat it. And I'm not done with his battery. If the thing fails...Leonard will read it here first.

After my disappointment with Kaidomain battery....and the added frustration of trying to communicate with them...I was going to try and get the charge scrubbed by the credit card company. But...I did order a suspect cheap battery....that does work ( although no where near the power they claimed).So I am going to take the hit.

And a 5x XML lamp head popped up on DX. At first...I thought, I should throw $36 and buy it to really test the Xeccon battery. But after thinking about it...I'm just going to save my money and buy a good light set up when my cheapos die.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

*Runtime Test Xeccon ST-1000 Hard Shell/Case Battery*

Hi all, we did a runtime test with the batteries and lights we just received. We used six 3 x XM-L T6 lights heads with Xeccon hard shell batteries. This is consistent with others who have tested the Xeccon 6600mAh battery with their tri-clones. Results posted so far are about 3 hours 15 mins.

Our test results.
Light 4 - *3: 15 mins*. Light 3 - *3: 15* a few seconds later. Light 2 - *3: 19*. Light 1 - *3: 23*. Light 5 & 6 simultaneously at *3: 30*. Please refer to screenshots for verification.


----------



## ironbrewer (Oct 17, 2012)

So I tested my new battery with my new 3x XML T6 chinese clone light and got about 3 hours and 15 minutes out of it with the light on high. This is great for me. The light mounts very securely to my frame. The velcro strap that comes with it is great. Its very wide and holds great. I wouldn't use a battery this big for my 1x XML T6 light, but it rocks for my 3x. The 3 plus hours run time gives me about an hour cushion on most night rides I do. If I'm going to be out longer than that I would just go to low or medium output when I could.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

I figured I'd give a semi long term view.
I have used the crap out of this battery.
I have ran it down to dead 17 times.....and many recharges.
I usually charge it to full before storing ( which may or may not be the way to store it)

It still runs the 3x clone light to 3:15


----------

